# Marineland c220 flow problem



## cjskier (Nov 21, 2013)

I have a marineland c220 on my 55gal that is having flow issues. I took it assist l apart to clean it a few weeks ago and have been having issues ever since. It had been running about 3 months before the cleaning without issue. The media was packed with gunk. I cleaned everything and hooked it back up. It was barely doing 2 gallons an hour after. I put off messing with it until today because I didn't have the time and I'm running a second hob filter made for a 55gal. 

So today I had done time and tried to figure out what's going on. Took it all apart. Cleaned the impeller, checked all the lines for a clog. Found nothing wrong. Put back and still the same trickle of a follow. Still only getting like 3 gallons of flow per hour. It took over 5 minutes to fill a quarter gallon container. 

Anyone have this issue? Maybe even with a different filter? 

I was happy with it, now I'm so damn frustrated. 

Help me!


----------



## loach guy (Jun 2, 2014)

Are you getting any air in the filter? It seems that a bad gasket, a partially closed valve, maybe not a fully connected hose manifold, not fully primed system, or filter media getting into the impeller would be the main suspects. I would start by making sure there is no air in your lines, and no low spots for air to get trapped. Without seeing pictures it's really hard to troubleshoot. Best of luck


----------



## Nlewis (Dec 1, 2015)

cjskier said:


> I have a marineland c220 on my 55gal that is having flow issues. I took it assist l apart to clean it a few weeks ago and have been having issues ever since. It had been running about 3 months before the cleaning without issue. The media was packed with gunk. I cleaned everything and hooked it back up. It was barely doing 2 gallons an hour after. I put off messing with it until today because I didn't have the time and I'm running a second hob filter made for a 55gal.
> 
> So today I had done time and tried to figure out what's going on. Took it all apart. Cleaned the impeller, checked all the lines for a clog. Found nothing wrong. Put back and still the same trickle of a follow. Still only getting like 3 gallons of flow per hour. It took over 5 minutes to fill a quarter gallon container.
> 
> ...


Did you put the motor head back on in the right direction? If you look at the trays all the handles have an arrow on them. Just a thought.


----------



## Clear Water (Sep 20, 2014)

So when you go and hook hose up and start to refill does air bubble come out the return if so your main gasket is not leaking. I would guess you either have blockage or it a impeller problem. Have you taken a brush and clean out were the impeller goes in. I would make sure your intake is clear. I also take it that the motor is turning at full speed?


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

cjskier said:


> I have a marineland c220 on my 55gal that is having flow issues. I took it assist l apart to clean it a few weeks ago and have been having issues ever since. It had been running about 3 months before the cleaning without issue. The media was packed with gunk. I cleaned everything and hooked it back up. It was barely doing 2 gallons an hour after. I put off messing with it until today because I didn't have the time and I'm running a second hob filter made for a 55gal.
> 
> So today I had done time and tried to figure out what's going on. Took it all apart. Cleaned the impeller, checked all the lines for a clog. Found nothing wrong. Put back and still the same trickle of a follow. Still only getting like 3 gallons of flow per hour. It took over 5 minutes to fill a quarter gallon container.
> 
> ...


Hi cjskier,

+1 for Nlewis's comment - make sure all of the trays are 'stacked' with the arrows on the handles all pointing the same way.


----------



## Capecrusher (Feb 17, 2015)

Sounds like it might be airbound. I have one of these and it can be tricky to prime. I found that if I fill the canister with water before putting the motor head back on it is much easier. Sometimes I have to "bump" start it by plugging it in and out till the air starts coming out of the output. If it is noisy it's airbound. It should be almost totally silent.


----------



## cjskier (Nov 21, 2013)

Thanks for the input guys. Still don't know what was wrong, but after fusing with it for hours today, it's now working. So weird, I hate filters lol.


----------

